#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Ik ben dus een limitarist

## Revisor

*Sommige Nederlanders zijn t rijk, hoog tijd voor een bestaansmaximum*

Kan een mens t rijk zijn? Ja, als anderen tekortkomen, vinden de zogeheten limitaristen. Vanwege de grote ongelijkheid pleiten zij voor een bestaansmaximum. De vraag is dan bij hoeveel miljoen het afromen moet beginnen. ‘Er komt een punt waar ng meer zinloos is.’ 

*Wilco Dekker* 5 januari 2023, 00:00

 Een woonwijk voor vermogenden op een eiland naast de jachthaven in Naarden. Beeld Freek van den Bergh/VK

Door de hoge inflatie en een dreigende recessie spande het er nog even om, maar toch werden de Nederlandse rijken dit jaar nog weer iets rijker, bleek onlangs uit de _Quote 500_. ‘Waar Jan Modaal angstvallig naar de gekrompen beurs kijkt’, schreef het zakenblad, zagen de rijksten hun vermogen met 4,7 procent stijgen tot het nieuwe record van bijna 230 miljard euro. Er kwamen in Nederland twee miljardairs bij, waardoor er nu 47 zijn, en de ondergrens om de rijkenlijst te halen liep op naar 120 miljoen euro.

‘Interessant, maar veel maatschappelijke vragen over rijkdom staan of vallen niet bij een paar procent meer of minder’, zegt politiek filosoof Dick Timmer. ‘Extreme ongelijkheid gaat niet zozeer over het precieze gat tussen arm en rijk. Het gaat erover dat er mensen zijn die echt veel te weinig hebben, terwijl andere mensen veel meer bezitten dan ze nodig hebben. Dat is niet alleen schrijnend, het is ook echt onrechtvaardig.’

Timmer (29) promoveerde ruim een jaar geleden aan de Universiteit Utrecht op een proefschrift over de rechtvaardigheid van herverdeling. Hij is een ‘limitarist’, een recente en nog relatief kleine stroming in de politieke filosofie, begonnen door de Utrechtse filosoof en hoogleraar ethiek van instituties Ingrid Robeyns.Kernpunt van Robeyns’ limitarisme: zolang er behoeftigen zijn, mogen mensen niet meer rijkdom bezitten dan nodig is voor een ‘volledig florerend leven’. Meer is moreel niet aanvaardbaar, en schaadt de maatschappij. 
*
Rijkdomsgrens*

Dat is nogal een radicale boodschap, helemaal voor Nederland, dat zichzelf traditiegetrouw als egalitair ziet. Maar een rijkdomsgrens is nodig, stellen de limitaristen, en niet alleen om de noden van de minderbedeelden te lenigen. Er is ook een ecologische reden: rijken vervuilen het milieu en klimaat veel meer dan armen en kunnen de lasten van het klimaatbeleid makkelijker dragen. En verder is de democratie in het geding, omdat vermogenden politieke invloed kunnen kopen.

‘Denk aan techmiljardair Steven Schuurman, die voor de verkiezingen een miljoen doneerde aan D66 en 3,5 ton aan de PvdD. Dat is voor gewone mensen niet weggelegd’, zegt Timmer. ‘En kijk wat Elon Musk doet met de persvrijheid op Twitter, een invloedrijk sociaal medium dat hij als multimiljardair heeft kunnen kopen. Zulke acties van de superrijken maken ook vanuit democratisch oogpunt een bovengrens nodig.’

_Volkskrant_-columnist Asha ten Broeke pleitte afgelopen jaar voor een ‘bestaansmaximum’. ‘Het is niet ingewikkeld; net zoals je arme mensen minder arm maakt door ze geld te geven, kunnen we rijke mensen minder rijk maken door hen te verlossen van hun overtollige kapitaal’, schreef ze. ‘Zoals we een bestaansminimum kennen, stellen we ook een bestaansmaximum in. Je mag genoeg geld houden om een heerlijk en vervullend leven te leiden, maar wat je daarbovenop nog bezit, vloeit naar de staat en het volk.’

In onder meer het Verenigd Koninkrijk en Duitsland verschenen al pleidooien voor zo'n ‘rijkdomsgrens’. De tegenstelling arm-rijk wordt ondertussen door Nederlanders ervaren als de sterkste bron van sociaal conflict, bleek vorige week uit onderzoek van het Sociaal en Cultureel Planbureau (SCP).

De vraag is dan: kan het, een bestaansmaximum? En bij hoeveel miljoen vermogen moet het afromen beginnen? De armoedegrens – het door Sociale Zaken opgestelde wettelijk bestaansminimum – is per 1 januari 1195,66 euro per maand voor een alleenstaande van 21 jaar en ouder. Voor gehuwden en samenwonenden is het 1708,08 euro. Bij hoeveel miljoen vermogen zou het bestaansmaximum komen te liggen? 
*
Te rijk? Vanaf 2,2 miljoen*

Om te peilen wat zo’n bovengrens zou moeten zijn, hielden Robeyns en haar groep vier jaar geleden een enqute onder ruim 2.500 Nederlanders. Hoeveel auto’s, vakanties, huizen en spaargeld vonden zij dat iemand mocht hebben, voor er sprake was van ‘extreme rijkdom’?

Een twee-onder-een-kapwoning, met een Volkswagen voor de deur, twee vakanties en 5.000 euro spaargeld vond nog geen 1 procent van de ondervraagden ‘extreem rijk’. Bij een villa met een Mercedes en een Audi, drie vakanties en een ton op de bank liep dat op naar 15,3 procent (zie grafiek). Een villa met zwembad, een tweede huis, een Audi en Mercedes en vijf ton spaargeld noemde tweederde van de ondervraagden ‘extreem rijk’. Dat betekent overigens niet dat ze vinden dat de overheid dat vermogen van deze groep rijken zwaarder moet belasten. Maar als ze de keuze voorgelegd krijgen dat door het extra belasten van deze rijken de situatie van de minst bedeelden verbetert, is er wel steun voor zwaarder belasten. 

 Dick Timmer, politiek filosoof, deed promotieonderzoek naar de rechtvaardigheid van herverdeling. Beeld Leonard Walpot

Tot pakweg 1 miljoen euro vermogen vinden Nederlanders rijkdom geen probleem, waarbij jongeren, lager opgeleiden en vrouwen de lat lager leggen dan ouderen, hoger opgeleiden en mannen. Tussen de 1- en 3 miljoen euro begint het te schuiven, zegt Timmer. ‘Bij 2,2 miljoen euro ligt dan het omslagpunt. Dan vindt zeker tweederde van de ondervraagden dat ng meer rijkdom niets meer toevoegt. En het is het punt waarop mensen – als ze moeten kiezen voor meer geld naar publieke voorzieningen als de zorg, of een lagere belasting op grote vermogens – steevast voor het eerste kiezen.’ Vrij vertaald: bij 2,2 miljoen ligt voor de Nederlanders de grens voor te rijk. 
*
Wereldtop*

Internationaal gezien is de inkomensongelijkheid niet groot in Nederland. De vermogensongelijkheid is dat wel, stelde een commissie in opdracht van het kabinet onder leiding van econoom Laura van Geest deze zomer vast. De rijkste 1 procent bezit – exclusief pensioenen – een kwart van het private vermogen (aandelen, onroerend goed, bank en spaartegoeden, minus schulden), de rijkste 10 procent heeft 61 procent. Van Geest, bestuursvoorzitter van de Autoriteit Financile Markten (AFM), adviseerde in navolging van andere economen de belasting op vermogen te verhogen, en die op arbeid te verlagen.

‘Dat de inkomens in Nederland wel vrij egalitair zijn, is interessant. Daarin zie je de rol van belastingen’, zegt Timmer, inmiddels universitair docent aan de Technische Universiteit Dortmund, waar hij lesgeeft in en onderzoek doet naar herverdelingsvraagstukken rond rijkdom. ‘De bruto-inkomensverschillen zijn helemaal niet zo egalitair, maar blijkbaar is het mogelijk dat via de fiscus te corrigeren. Dan moet je kijken of dat ook kan met vermogens.’

Volgens Timmer heeft Nederland veel kennis over het stellen van grenzen bij verdelingsvraagstukken. ‘Dat zie je aan zo’n armoedegrens en het bijstandsniveau.’ Hij vindt daarom dat academici, beleidsmakers, sociale partners en anderen in gesprek zouden kunnen gaan over wat een goed bestaansmaximum zou zijn. Niet om de vermogens gelijk te maken, maar wel om alles wat ‘we collectief produceren zo maatschappelijk waardevol als mogelijk in te zetten’. 



Ook de relatief lage erfbelasting zou ter discussie moeten staan, om te voorkomen dat ongelijkheid net als vroeger van generatie op generatie door wordt gegeven. Net als onder anderen Laura van Geest stelt Timmer dat vermogen in Nederland relatief licht worden belast, en arbeid relatief zwaar. ‘Wat je nu ziet bij mensen met echt veel vermogen is dat het belastingstelsel harder voor hen werkt dan zijzelf doen. En omgekeerd dat mensen met weinig geld harder werken dan dat het belastingstelsel voor hen doet.’ 
*
Kapitaalvlucht*

Critici zullen wijzen op een kapitaalvlucht als er een rijkdomsgrens komt, doordat bedrijven en vermogenden het land verlaten. ‘Daarom moet je heel goed nadenken over hoe je het doet’, zegt Timmer. ‘Wat ik in mijn proefschrift probeerde te doen, en nu nog steeds in mijn onderzoek, is beargumenteren dat de rijkdomsvraag een verdelingsvraag is. Economen kijken dan naar efficintie, omdat hun uitgangspunt economische groei is. Maar als efficintie het groter maken van de koek is, dan zit daar ook een ethische vraag aan. Hoe verdeel je de koek? In wat voor samenleving willen we leven? Het gaat onvermijdelijk over waarden, en de kunst is dan om de juiste keuzen te maken.’

Dus: alles boven het bestaansmaximum wegbelasten? Of oplopende progressieve tarieven boven de rijkdomsgrens? Timmer: ‘Wat het beste werkt. Daar moet ook onderzoek naar worden gedaan.’

De armoedegrens voor minderbedeelden kan rekenen op brede steun en begrip in de samenleving. In de enqute steunde slechts 5 procent een plafond voor de rijken. Limitarist Timmer laat zich niet uit het veld slaan. ‘We leven in een land waar verdiensten heel erg centraal staan. Dus: hard gewerkt, getalenteerd, zag dingen die anderen niet zagen, dat soort dingen als rechtvaardiging voor rijkdom. Terwijl het deels, of grotendeels, geluk is, bijvoorbeeld uit wat voor milieu je komt. Een topviolist verdient minder dan een middelmatige bankier. Dat is niet door een gebrek aan talent, of inzet, of opoffering, maar gewoon omdat we bankiers meer betalen dan musici.’ 



Volgens Timmer geldt ook bij vermogens dat verdiensten maar een heel beperkte rol spelen. ‘Je kunt niet volhouden dat de rijkste 1 procent veel getalenteerder is en veel harder werkt dan al die anderen, zoals schoonmakers met twee banen. Verdiensten zouden dus ook geen rol moeten spelen in het rechtvaardigen van extreme rijkdom. Er komt een punt waar jouw aanspraak op ng meer, niet meer opweegt tegenover andere claims. Het herverdelen aan dak- en thuislozen en voor goede zorg en onderwijs heeft maatschappelijk en ethisch gezien meer waarde dan dat een rijk iemand ng rijker wordt.’

*‘Geen afhankelijkheid van rijke filantropen’*

De superrijken geven ook veel van hun vermogen weg, MacKenzie Scott voorop, de ex van Amazon-oprichter Jeff Bezos, die na haar scheiding binnen twee jaar 12 miljard van haar 27 miljard dollar weggaf aan goede doelen. Bewonderenswaardig, maar politiek filosoof en limitarist Dick Timmer zet vraagtekens bij de goedgeefsheid van miljardairs.

‘Als iemand eenmaal zo veel geld heeft, is het natuurlijk belangrijk daar verantwoordelijk en op een maatschappelijk gezien waardevolle manier mee om te gaan. Dat sluit bepaalde vormen van filantropie wat mij betreft uit, namelijk wanneer dat verkapte manieren zijn om individuele doelen te bereiken.’ Herverdelen is volgens Timmer een publieke zaak.

Hij vindt het ethisch niet verantwoord dat enkelingen zo veel vermogen bezitten dat ze zonder publiek rekenschap af te leggen invloed kunnen uitoefenen op het leven van heel veel anderen. ‘Het idee dat mensen, en zeker de kwetsbaarsten in onze samenleving, afhankelijk kunnen zijn van het goeddunken van rijke filantropen staat op gespannen voet met idealen als vrijheid en gelijkheid. Daar hoort afhankelijkheid van rijke filantropen niet bij.’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/s...imum~b751c869/

----------


## Revisor

> Ik persoonlijk ben niet tegen rijkdom. Ik vind alleen dat rijkdom begrensd moet worden, hoeveel iemand mag bezitten moet niet meer zijn dan bijvoorbeeld 10 miljoen €. Alles er boven moet terug naar de gemeenschap vloeien.
> 
> Het is begrijpelijk dat de mens voor onzekere tijden een voorrraad aanlegt maar een voorraad aanleggen dat het zo enorm groot is dat je er de halve bevolking mee kunt voeden vind ik banaal.



https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5645086

----------


## Mark

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5645086


Dus Revisor, zodra iemand een bedrijf opricht en dat bedrijf is succesvol en groeit... dan moet hij/zij gedwongen het bedrijf spltsen of afstaan aan de staat zodra het meer dan 10mln waard is? 

Of stel dat een rijke familie een kasteel/zeer grote villa heeft in de familie... of bijvoorbeeld een boerderij die moeten worden geschonken aan de staat en afgepakt?

Mijn mening: zodra we alles afpakken van de superrijken en schenken aan de staat of de armen dan gaan we heel veel kapitaal/bedrijven vernietigen en daarnaast zie je binnen een paar jaar dat 99% van de mensen dat geld verkwanseld hebben of dat e overheid het verkeerd heeft uitgegeven of domweg gestolen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Dus Revisor, zodra iemand een bedrijf opricht en dat bedrijf is succesvol en groeit ... dan moet hij/zij gedwongen het bedrijf spltsen of afstaan aan de staat zodra het meer dan 10mln waard is?


Ha leuk, we kunnen weer eens!  :Smilie: 

Het *resultaat* is dus: een bedrijf is meer dan  10 miljoen waard.

*1.* Is dat resultaat de uitkomst van vrije ruil, zoals bedoeld in het model van de vrije markteconomie?
Nee. Er is geen vrije markteconomie. Een kapitalistische economie is niet een vrije markteconomie. Vrije ruil is sterk beperkt.

Weliswaar is een vrije markt een ideaal (voorstelling in volmaakte toestand) dat in praktijk niet bestaat, maar we zouden er wel veel dichter bij kunnen zijn.

Hier spreek ik als vrije marktfundamentalist. Dat ben ik namelijk.

premisse 1: Een vrije markteconomie is vrije ruil.
premisse 2: In een ruileconomie heb je wat je hebt door te ruilen.
premisse 3: Niets hebben is geen optie.
conclusie 1: Dus is ruil niet vrij maar nodig.
conslusie 2: Dus bestaat een vrije markteconomie niet.

*Deze gedachtegang moet opgelost worden. Anders hebben we geen goed economisch verhaal.*
En dat hebben we nu dan ook niet. Een goed economisch verhaal is niet in het belang van de kapitalisten.

Echter, de oplossing voor de gedachtegang heb ik al. Kort gezegd, een Aristotelische benadering van de economie. Aristoteles was dit 2400 jaar geleden namelijk al op het spoor. Geniale denker.

Als we een vrije markteconomie als norm - voor efficientie n voor rechtvaardige verdeling - nemen, is er geen reden om het bedrijf te ontzien.

*2.* Echter, een antwoord kan eenvoudiger. Het verhaal van de limitaristen gaat over individuele personen, niet over bedrijven.

Tenminste, ik neem aan dat de limitaristen niet stellen dat een bedrijf niet meer dan  10 miljoen waard mag zijn.
(Tenzij het een monopolie of kartel enz. is, maar daar gaat hun verhaal niet over, neem ik aan - dan kom je weer bij punt 1 uit.)

----------


## SportFreak

Is dat een rijker dan rijk zijn ?

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaar Raoul du Pr*

*Als mensen rijker zijn dan goed is voor het land, is de politiek toch echt aan zet*

 

De tegenstelling arm-rijk dreigt een sociale splijtzwam te worden. Het politieke debat daarover is nog lang niet tot volle wasdom gekomen. 

5 januari 2023

Kan een mens rijker zijn dan goed voor ’m is? Het antwoord zal in hoge mate afhangen van de spreker. Veel minder omstreden is de vraag of een mens rijker kan zijn dan goed is voor z’n land. Sinds het baanbrekende onderzoek van de Britse sociaal-epidemiologen Wilkinson en Pickett uit 2009 weten we dat streven naar enige gelijkheid grote sociale voordelen heeft. Niet alleen voor de armen, maar voor de hele bevolking.

In landen met relatief kleine inkomensverschillen is het onderwijs beter, is er minder criminaliteit, zijn mensen zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk gezonder en is het onderling vertrouwen tussen mensen groter. De hele populatie knapt er van op als niet een kleine bovenlaag van de samenleving op een veel te grote berg geld zit. Dat veel Nederlanders het ook zo voelen, bleek vorige week uit onderzoek van het Sociaal en Cultureel Planbureau: de tegenstelling arm-rijk wordt ervaren als de sterkste bron van sociaal conflict.

Het debat daarover is in de Tweede Kamer nog lang niet tot volle wasdom gekomen. Terwijl daar toch echt de oplossing gezocht moet worden. Decennialang verkeerde Nederland in de veronderstelling een tamelijk egalitair land te zijn. En inderdaad zorgt de progressieve inkomstenbelasting voor een redelijk evenwicht in de netto-salarissen. Maar voor de uiteindelijke welvaartsverdeling is dat steeds minder relevant: wie eenmaal vermogen heeft en dat laat renderen, wordt met speels gemak rijker, zonder dat de overheid daarbij nog veel in de weg legt. Terwijl de portemonnee van gewone werknemers het afgelopen jaar zwaar werd getroffen door de inflatie, berekende zakenblad _Quote_ dat de eigen doelgroep toch weer gewoon wat rijker werd. Die trend is wereldwijd en Nederland scoort hoog in de lijstjes: de rijkste 10 procent heeft ruim 60 procent van het vermogen in handen. Van de overige 90 procent heeft een aanzienlijk deel een negatief vermogen. De verdeling van de winsten van bedrijven geeft die trend wind in de rug: een steeds groter deel van de koek gaat naar beleggers, ten koste van het deel voor de werknemers.

Het aantal adviezen aan het kabinet om nou eindelijk eens de belasting op arbeid te verlagen en die op vermogen en winst te verhogen, is inmiddels niet meer op de vingers van twee handen te tellen. Dan kunnen meteen de grote problemen van de Belastingdienst met ons veel te complexe belastingstelsel worden opgelost.

In navolging van Rutte I, Rutte II en Rutte III begon ook Rutte IV er niet aan. De vermogens blijven grotendeels ongemoeid. De angst om het welvarende deel van de achterban ongerust te maken speelt met name voor de VVD ongetwijfeld een rol. ‘Miljonairs betalen al genoeg belasting in Nederland’, zei partijleider Rutte nog niet zo lang geleden desgevraagd. Maar ook de eerste VVD’ers zijn al gesignaleerd die daar toch anders over denken.

Nu maar hopen dat die stroming dit jaar aan kracht wint, want van Rutte zelf weten we dat hij nooit te beroerd is om zijn inzichten drastisch bij te stellen als de wind draait.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...-zet~bc4ca214/

----------


## Revisor

*Een bestaansminimum vinden we normaal, waarom zou er geen maximum kunnen zijn?*

 

8 januari 2023

Deze krant had afgelopen week een interessant stuk over het zogenaamde limitarisme. Die filosofische stroming wil een bovengrens aan wat een individu kan bezitten; mr dan nodig is voor een volledig florerend leven achten zij moreel onaanvaardbaar en schadelijk voor de maatschappij. De reacties waren uit te tekenen  communistische onzin, en dan verhuizen de rijken. Meestal van dezelfde mensen die klagen over de elite die hun alles afpakt, maar dus wel braaf de marketing en chantage van de financile elite napraten.

Toch verdient een vermogensmaximum een serieus debat. We vinden het immers volstrekt normaal dat er een bestaansminimum is; waarom zou een bestaansmaximum dan zo raar zijn? Het is volstrekt helder dat de concentratie van vermogen schadelijk is voor de samenleving. Niet alleen doordat anderen daardoor te weinig hebben, maar ook omdat rijken disproportioneel bijdragen aan de klimaatcrisis.

Het is een misvatting om te denken dat een bestaansmaximum alleen over herverdeling en afpakken zou gaan. Integendeel, het gaat minstens zoveel om innovatie en efficintie. De gecorrumpeerde versie van het kapitalisme waarmee we nu opgescheept zitten zorgt voor een ongelijk speelveld, onkraakbare monopolies en ongezonde machtsconcentraties. Een vermogensmaximum geeft anderen k een kans. Bovendien; 99 procent van de ondernemers die ik ooit sprak, zegt niet te ondernemen om het geld. Nou, dat komt dan goed uit.

Serieuze discussies over ongelijkheid hebben een bijkomend belang. De ongelijkheid tussen arm en rijk wordt in Nederland ervaren als de sterkste bron van sociaal conflict, maar we horen extreem-rechts er nooit over. Dat is namelijk niet genteresseerd in economisch beleid dat de gewone man wijzer maakt. De mensen moeten boos blijven, want zonder woede heeft de populist geen boekje of partij. Ongelijkheid is aldus d lakmoesproef voor elke populist: wie vr de huidige, ongelimiteerde vorm van kapitalisme is, is dus ongeloofwaardig als man van volk.

De vraag is wr die grens dan moet komen te liggen. Volgens limitaristen zou dat rond de 2,2 miljoen moeten zijn. Dat lijkt me te laag, je koopt er niet eens een huis voor in Amsterdam en een mens moet wat te dromen hebben. Op basis van mijn ervaring met ondernemers lijkt mij 25 miljoen realistischer. Dat is een bedrag dat nog altijd tot de verbeelding spreekt en garant staat voor een zorgeloos leven. Daarboven gaan vermogens corrumperen; het gaat dan niet meer om een prettig leven, het gaat dan alleen nog om macht. Het ondernemerschap is er bovendien af, meestal runt een ceo dan al de tent.

Het idee van een bestaansmaximum is overigens helemaal niet nieuw. In het Amerika van Roosevelt was het een serieus onderwerp, net als confisquatoire belastingen (afpakbelastingen). De geschiedenis leert dat ongelijkheid altijd groeit in vredestijd, en dat de mensheid tot nu toe altijd een oorlog nodig had om tot serieuze herverdeling en kansengelijkheid te komen. Nu staan we voor de opdracht een oorlog ditmaal vr te zijn.

De klimaatcrisis vraagt om grenzen aan het kapitalisme. Daarvoor hebben we leiders nodig die mensen uitleggen dat er een verschil is tussen ondernemen en investeren, en tussen geld verdienen en geld maken. En hoewel nuttige idioten in _De Telegraaf_ nu nog de voeten van de financile elite kussen, kunnen de zaken snel veranderen. Want de meerderheid van de mensen heeft hier simpelweg wat te winnen; weinig mensen zullen vinden dat een vermogen van een miljard nog gerelateerd kan worden aan iemands eigen verdienste. Alleen jammer dat met een vermogensmaximum mijn oud-collegas de _Quote 500_ niet meer kunnen maken. Maar daar verzint een echte ondernemer wel wat op.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-va...zijn~bcc1e480/

----------


## mrz

Ik ook limitarist... 😀

Limiet aan hypocrisie straffen anderen terwijl je zelf agressor bent, en een onschuldig meisje straft vanwege dat je niet begreep dat ik zangeres in 2011 "gunde" en dus door mij onterecht te haten (of domweg niet begrijpen) dat blijft herhalen totdat ik besef hoe dom je bent?

Hmmmm, nee.

Geen teveel geld voor mensen met slechte bedoelingen graag. 😀

Thank you!  :grote grijns:

----------

